
Ask HN: Books to learn Python for beginners (Business School) - ashish5887
I am in business school and one of the course requires us to learn Python language. Any recommendation on books to get started?
======
asicsp
Apart from ATBS [1] I'd highly recommend Think Python [2] and its derived
interactive version [3]

[1] [https://automatetheboringstuff.com/](https://automatetheboringstuff.com/)

[2] [https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-
python-2e/](https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-python-2e/)

[3]
[https://runestone.academy/runestone/static/thinkcspy/index.h...](https://runestone.academy/runestone/static/thinkcspy/index.html)

------
rahimnathwani
If you're starting from zero, a reasonable curriculum might be to work through
these courses:

1\. Learn python 3 the hard way (book by Zed Shaw) as mentioned by trcarney)
2\. Build a saas app with flask (Nick Janetakis, on Udemy or his own site)

Use these resources to look up things and get more context: \- real python \-
stack overflow

After finishing #2, try to build a different saas project from scratch, using
what you learned.

If your interest is ML/DS, then replace #2 with something like 'deep learning
for coders' parts 1 and 2. Or work through pandas exercises.

------
pryelluw
Automate the boring stuff by Al Sweigart. Good practical one for beginners.

------
trcarney
Learn Python3 the Hard Way by Zed Shaw. Great for beginners. It is written as
the readers first exposure to programming.

------
ghettolabs
The best book is Python Crash Course

